# My Shop



## EE (Dec 23, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my shop. It's my first time to post pictures so I hope it works.


----------



## slowcoach (Dec 24, 2010)

You have a nice selection of machine there!
I love that Monarch, I wish they were available over here in the UK.

Merry Christmas
Rob


----------



## EE (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks. It was a working buiseness until last September when I closed it down. From now on I get to work on fun stuff.


----------



## agmachado (Dec 24, 2010)

Very cool your shop !!!

Alexandre


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 24, 2010)

Well equipped, tidy and spacious. A chopper and a unicycle too. And no more deadlines.

What more could a guy want. 

Great shop!


----------



## Hal (Dec 24, 2010)

Spacious shop . Rarely do shops show floor space. 
Nice old round dial 10EE.

Hal


----------

